# USS California BB-44 Teak Decking



## Fireengines (Dec 30, 2012)

I was lucky enough to purchase about six feet of the original teak decking off the battleship USS California BB-44.  

When Japanese carrier planes raided Pearl Harbor on 7 December 1941, she was badly damaged by torpedoes and bombs, slowly settling to the harbor bottom over the next few days. Her salvage, repair and modernization represented a major undertaking by the Pearl Harbor and Puget Sound Navy Yards and was not completed until January 1944.

After repairs, she saw action in WWI and Korea.

I can't imagine how old the wood itself is.

The wood is 4" wide and 3/4" thick and pretty gritty on the top.  However, the amazing thing about teak is it is extremely resistant  the wood past the grit looks great.

This wood will make some great looking pens.

One none:  She has three pieces left, so PM me it you want her email address.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 30, 2012)

You may want to check here! USS "California" Teak Decking/lf price, Tropical Exotic Hardwoods
I got some pieces a while ago pretty nice looking stuff.
:clown:


----------



## Fireengines (Dec 30, 2012)

She charge me $40.00 for a 56" plank, not a bad price.


----------



## christopher_2 (Dec 30, 2012)

You guys are killing me, I am going to have bins of pens blanks waiting to be made.

U.S. Navy 1991 - 1997


----------



## RonSchmitt (Dec 31, 2012)

Quick reminder, check VERY carefully for metal before you work with it. 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/warning-if-you-turning-uss-nc-wood-77992/


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 31, 2012)

Does it come with paperwork?


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 1, 2013)

No the teak from exotic hard wood  doesn't come with anything more than what was on the web page. It does look like the deck boards





photo of the top surface of the boards.
:clown:


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 2, 2013)

Based on Ron's post, I went out and purchase a Harbor Freight Wand yeserday using my 25% off coupon.

For those of you who cut and turn blanks from historical wood, this device is a must have.


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 7, 2013)

I received the wood today and cut two blanks from the scraps she sent me.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 7, 2013)

You did get the better of the two they sell, That is the same wand that is used in a lot of schools and other public buildings branded by other trade names. The other one works hit or miss, I like mine. It also works well for find lost jewelry in a small area of the garden.
:clown:


----------



## christopher_2 (Jan 7, 2013)

What did that piece cost you?



Fireengines said:


> I received the wood today and cut two blanks from the scraps she sent me.


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 8, 2013)

56 inch board was $40.00.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fireengines said:


> After repairs, she saw action in WWI and Korea.


Can you imagine the power that it must have taken to send an entire battleship thirty years back in time?


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jan 8, 2013)

sbell111 said:


> Fireengines said:
> 
> 
> > After repairs, she saw action in WWI and Korea.
> ...



Didn't you see The Final Countdown


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 8, 2013)

Good movie but it should have been WWII.


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, now that I have the wood, what pen kit would you suggest?  I was thinking of one of the bullet kits.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 9, 2013)

I think something like an Atrax would be good.  Shows off the wood well, but isn't too blingly.


----------



## StephenM (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep your offcuts!!  I have some original Missouri (BB63) decking (with a letter of provenance   ) and use offcuts for scallops, etc.


----------



## anneb3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Now that is what I mean about a personal touch.


----------



## Fireengines (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is my first pen made from this wood. I used the new Noveau Sceptre 24kt Gold and Chrome Ballpoint Twist Pen Kit from PSI. To be honest, this may have been a poor choice of pen. However, I thought it depicted the era when the USS California was launched in 1921 and I had one in stock.

On a side note, I gave two of the blanks to a pen turing friend of mine. His boss's father was at Pearl Harbor on December 7.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jan 12, 2013)

StephenM said:


> Keep your offcuts!!  I have some original Missouri (BB63) decking (with a letter of provenance   ) and use offcuts for scallops, etc.


Mighty Mo!


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Fireengines said:


> OK, now that I have the wood, what pen kit would you suggest?  I was thinking of one of the bullet kits.


These are a nice touch to Euros I've used before

U.S. Navy Patriot Pen Clips, USN Pen Clips, Navy Pen Clips


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sub Vet 10 said:


> Fireengines said:
> 
> 
> > OK, now that I have the wood, what pen kit would you suggest?  I was thinking of one of the bullet kits.
> ...



Used these for some pens given to my sea service buddies.  Jimmy also has clips for Coasties and Marines.


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 4, 2013)

I completed two Triton pens using the USS California wood.  The pen on the left was coated with teak oil first then covered with CA.  The one on the right, covered only with CA.

My lesson leaned on this project is the gold plating on the now discontinued Woodcraft Gold Plated Triton Pen does not last long.  My new pen of choice for this is the Atrax Roller Ball Pen.


----------



## jeff_in_AZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Those are beautiful pens. Very nice.

BTW did you find anything inside the wood with your metal detector?

jeff


----------



## Fireengines (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I used the metal dectector and did not find anything.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Apr 9, 2013)

A Navy buddy of mine commissioned me to make four pens for his family. He's a big "diggit" like me and I'm going to do one for him in the BB34 teak. But I have no idea where to start at all for price point on rare historical wood that's 60-100 years old.


----------

